# How to make your Chariot move.



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I will be making my second Chariot an R/C unit.:thumbsup: This is a great two
motor transmission that will fit with some reworking to the chassis and a modified track. But it looks like it will work very well. It's size is just right for
this kit with some modification, (cutting of the axle and shortening of the drive hubs). I will post as soon as I can get to it... If you do your own please post pictures.....:wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*YES!!!!* :woohoo:

Do keep us informed!!

What drive system is that??


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fluke said:


> *YES!!!!* :woohoo:
> 
> Do keep us informed!!
> 
> What drive system is that??


Hi Fluke, here you go.....

Tamiya Twin Motor Gearbox, TAM-004-000 for about $10.75-$12.50.
Update.... hobbylinc.com has it for $8.09, can't beat that......


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks like it's gonna be cool! I assume the dual-motor system is made for model tanks, so you'll be able to steer the model just like the real thing, by differentially controlling the track speed?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

scotpens said:


> Looks like it's gonna be cool! I assume the dual-motor system is made for model tanks, so you'll be able to steer the model just like the real thing, by differentially controlling the track speed?


You are right and that is why I will be making each wheel spin independently
and making a new track to handle the torque.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I've got a cheap old Radio Shack RC tank, with this type of drive. The beauty is, it only needs a simple 2 channel on-off control. The steering is just like the real thing, although my controller uses an actual spring-return steering wheel. Just one thing: the toy doesn't have any reverse capability.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

teslabe said:


> ...Tamiya Twin Motor Gearbox, TAM-004-000...hobbylinc.com has it for $8.09...


You're right. That's dirt cheap, for that nice drive unit!


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

Well at least I can have an R/C Chariot till I figure out the best way to make the body for my Kyosho Snowcat Chariot:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

MAX WEDGE said:


> Well at least I can have an R/C Chariot till I figure out the best way to make the body for my Kyosho Snowcat Chariot:thumbsup:


Nice work so far, I can't believe how much old Snowcats are going for on eBay, when they do show up and they are never in good shape. I could kick myself, many years ago I saw them for sale new in my local hobby shop and never got one, my lose.... I did see the scratch built Chariot someone did many years ago on a Kyosho Snowcat chassis, it is a very fine piece of art.....:thumbsup: For now I'll be happy with one at 1/24th scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I got a little more work done today, my Seaview hates me right now.... But this needs to get done, if only to prove that
it will work..... The battery I will be using is a small Lithium Polymer (15C)
at 7.2volts, 900mAh and should give me about 20min per charge. I hope to fit the electronics in the body of the scanner. now comes the new undercarriage.
I will use thick plastic sheets (about .060") or thicker to glue small bearings into for the new axle shafts. I will still use the front part of the old undercarriage so it looks right.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna follow this as I'd really like to RC the Cooper Sandcrawler. Recreating track on that moel would is the key to whether it is possible or not in the first place. But an RC model kicks ass otherwise!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Model Man said:


> I'm gonna follow this as I'd really like to RC the Cooper Sandcrawler. Recreating track on that moel would is the key to whether it is possible or not in the first place. But an RC model kicks ass otherwise!


I think I have someone with a great idea for a new track....:woohoo: It looks
so cool so I believe it will work and very well.....:wave: Stay tuned....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Loooooking Gooood!!!!!!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

MAX WEDGE said:


> Well at least I can have an R/C Chariot till I figure out the best way to make the body for my Kyosho Snowcat Chariot:thumbsup:


Vac forming should be the way to go with this.alex


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

falcon49xxx said:


> Vac forming should be the way to go with this.alex



Since I read this thread, I have been getting the itch to get started again on this project. I may cut the wood pattern into sections just so I can get a good vacuform pull on the body.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I got a little further on my upgrade.....:thumbsup: I had been looking on EBay for a small tank to use the r/f and motor controller circuit for my build.
After a few tanks that where just too big, I found one that was just right.....:woohoo: My goal is to have everything fit in the new undercarriage and this is the one. I also found some small bearing for $0.69 ea. and got some 0.60" plastic sheets from Evergreen for the box and 4-40 standoffs with threaded rod for the new axle mounts. It looks like my poor Seaview will be on hold again.... Now, I know it's not as eloquent as what some from a tread of the same name will be doing to make their Chariot move, "Kicking it, Bottlerockets and just pushing it, Vrrooommm Vrrrooommmm." But what can I say, I'm just not that creative....:wave:

P.S. I did order two more tanks for spares.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

^I don't know how you can go wrong with that radio...but, which eye does what?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

toyroy said:


> ^I don't know how you can go wrong with that radio...but, which eye does what?


????????


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

^...Your Jack-O-Lantern transmitter with "handsome appearance". What will happen when you twiddle the "eyes"?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! progress! :thumbsup: 
It looks as if those eyes are toggle style controls is that correct?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

toyroy said:


> ^...Your Jack-O-Lantern transmitter with "handsome appearance". What will happen when you twiddle the "eyes"?


The radio's appearance is not important, it's the fact that the receiver/motor drive circuity from this tank fit in a very small space in the new undercarriage and works, which it does. It's the Chariot that is the focus of my attention. By the way, what radio are you going use????


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fluke said:


> COOL! progress! :thumbsup:
> It looks as if those eyes are toggle style controls is that correct?


Thank you fluke...:wave: Yes they are toggle switches and the nice thing about this circuit is that the left toggle turns on both motors in the forward
and backward direction and the right toggle turns on the motors in opposite
directon so you can spin the Chariot with one switch. The two bottons on the top will let me turn on the headlights and maybe the robot to speak, not sure yet. I know the radio is a joke but it works and that is all I care about.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, here is a thread that needed to be dusted off....... I made myself a New Years resolution, stop everything and go back and work on all my unfinished models....... I got the Tricorder done, the computer wall in my Seaview is having it's software generated as we speak and now it's on to the Chariot.....
This was more work then I first thought, the space in the chassis is sooooo limited and the thought of putting ball bearings in each wheel, then where does
all the electronics go......:freak: Got that all figured out, so here is where I'm at right now and I'm doing two at the same time. I had hoped to have a video of it moving but the big question is how best to isolate the drive hubs from the vinyl treads so they don't melt.
Foil, like I did on the wheel hubs would not look good and since the sidewalls of the drive hubs also touch the tread it needs to be completely encapsulated, so, HELP........ What did you all do to keep the tread from melting the drive hub without growing the diameter ????? I'd hate to have to make something custom out of metal, so I would appreciate any and all suggestions, thank you.......:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might see if someone can machine you two metal drive sprockets. They are fairly simple. You could add some bolt detail to the face yourself. Likewise you could find perhaps some RC Car pinion gears with a big pitch and few teeth. The kit sprockets are not exactly like the real ones anyway. Nice work so far!!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Check out this moving Chariot! It's the rarest of Japanese Collectibles.....Or one of....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

j2man said:


> Check out this moving Chariot! It's the rarest of Japanese Collectibles.....Or one of....
> 
> YouTube - Lost in Space " Space Tank 2010" Revival of Marusan model kit マルサン(1967)


He did a very nice job improving a toy that kinda looks like the Chariot. I like the challenge of make a more accurate depiction of my favorite space minivan and other then the small box I had to add to the interior to conceal the motors, there will be little showing of the mods..... Plus it's wireless......:thumbsup:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

That is awesome. Wireless.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone did a post a few months ago with a moving Chariot. Anyone have that thread link? (HT, I think)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Someone did a post a few months ago with a moving Chariot. Anyone have that thread link? (HT, I think)


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285760

Here you go, it was from 03/12/2010 and it was j2man......:thumbsup:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Yeah it was me. The bad cameraman. LOL........I can't wait for the 1/35th. All though the treads aren't going to roll, I'm going to find something that will. he he he.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I'm not completely satisfied with the way my treads turned out. I need a fresh pair to mess up. Anybody got some extra's they don't need? LOL


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

j2man said:


> I'm not completely satisfied with the way my treads turned out. I need a fresh pair to mess up. Anybody got some extra's they don't need? LOL


The treads are the only weak part of a beautiful model and though I will use them at first, I bought some 1/16 brass square rod and hope to have the time to make new treads......:freak: Here are some old reposted pictures of some earlier work and the last one is of the receiver/motor driver board cut in half. I had to do this to get it to fit, it's going in the center console. I will be cutting out the floor under it so as to have the height from the bottom of the chassis to the top of the console. As I mentioned before, the Chariot is a tough build if you're going to put alot of electronics into her and don't want it to show, not much room at all........ Everything for the robot will be in his torso and his base, only three wires will come out, +5volts, ground and the lead to make him speak. The rechargeable batteries will be in the two bench seats and everything else will be in the chassis.......
I still could use some help from the group on how you all kept the drive sprocket for melting the treads, help......:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

A few more pictures of the robot, I will be using white SMD LEDs for two large lights in his chest, the LEDs on the board are just for testing, and paint them red and green. I only use white LEDs for my builds so all the loads are the same and just paint with Tamiya clear color Acrylics, the color I need, that's just me...... His voice will come from the B9 key-chain that came out in the 1997. The 12 smaller lights will be done with four 3mm flashing LEDs and O/F. All must fit in him and his base.......
I got a little carried away making the alternating blinky light circuit, I'll use them in other builds......


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Try covering the drive hubs with aluminum foil tape. I had suggested this to Peter for his build and he was quite happy with the results. Aluminum tape forms nicely to the teeth and has a pretty tenatious grip so it shouldn't let go. Peter also used it to isolate the tires from the rims. I think it's a better solution then relying on just paint. 
You can get the tape at Home Depot or most hardware stores. There's several brands. We used "322 Aluminum Foil Tape" made by Nashua.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought the melting issue was narrowed down to the silver pigment added to the plastic and that subsequent gray plastic issues did not have the problem. Get a couple of grey sprockets?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> I thought the melting issue was narrowed down to the silver pigment added to the plastic and that subsequent gray plastic issues did not have the problem. Get a couple of grey sprockets?


Can anyone confirm that, it would make my life so much easier..... Frank, could you please answer this one for me??????? And could I buy 4 sprockets,
I'm so leery about putting on the treads. I have foil tape on the wheels but it 
won't work well on the sprockets. Even as thin as the foil I used it would close the gap between the teeth and under power the tread would skip.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Call me paranoid but I just couldn't think of any way to coat the drive sprockets that would not rub off after running the chariot for even a short amount of time and having the tread melt to the sprocket........:drunk: If this was a static build it would not be a problem but friction is my enemy. So I felt better if I made my own drive sprockets around the ones from the kit. If I don't get stuck having to work at my "9 to 5" next weekend, I hope to get enough painting done on the Chassis and the body bottom to get the tread on. Wish me luck......

P.S. They are not finished yet. The ends of the 1/16" square rods need to be filled.....


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> ...So I felt better if I made my own drive sprockets around the ones from the kit.


Well I'm impressed!:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

B-9 said:


> Well I'm impressed!:thumbsup:


Thank you very much......:wave: Now comes the part I hate, painting. especially that darn canopy, but I do have Lou's great mask to make it a little less a pain........


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Those drive sprockets look great and pleanty strong. The only question I my mind is whether the "factory" treads will hold up!?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Those drive sprockets look great and pleanty strong. The only question I my mind is whether the "factory" treads will hold up!?


Thank you Dave.....:wave: I hope that with each wheel having ball bearings that the drag will be low enough not to tear the treads apart......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't wait to see the movie of this puppy driving around! It's looking super.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I can't wait to see the movie of this puppy driving around! It's looking super.


Thank you Paul, your encouragement means alot and I hope to get more done this weekend, my 9 to 5 keeps getting in the way......


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Teslabe

As always, we could not expect anything but the best, coming from you. :thumbsup:

By the way, if I'm not mistaken, your other works on the moebius J2 are scattered in different threads. What do you think of opening a thread for each subject, e.g.: astrogator, tape reels, the main control radar scanners, etc? 

The moderator could help you on this issue, couldn't he?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Teslabe
> 
> As always, we could not expect anything but the best, coming from you. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hi Fernando......:wave: WoW, how does one reply to a comment like that..... I think you give me more credit then I deserve, but thank you very much.....:wave: I've stopped all my other builds for now and went back to the early kits that got started then stopped because Moebius kept putting out something new....... After I'm done with the two Chariots I will be finishing the Seaview then the Flying Sub, so the J-2 is way down the list. Most of the pictures have been removed to make room for new ones on other subjects, I wish we could get more room for posting photos.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

A little more work got done even though my job thinks I have nothing better to do then work overtime...... I got the front of the body bottom cut out for the receiver and the floor cut and test fitted. Also got the battery holders in place under the long interior bench seats. But the one thing I got done that made me very happy are the spot lights. I was never happy with the one's I made and took a long hard look at the one's that come with the kit. Well, I took the plunge and got some very small LEDs installed. I'm glad I'm building two kits at the same time because I never want to do all this again......:drunk: I also got some wire shelves from Target this week, only $34.99 for a 72"x36"x18". My toy room has room now.......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Here are the new shelves......:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Teslabe, Great work Sir:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

beatlepaul said:


> Teslabe, Great work Sir:thumbsup:




I whole heartedly second this...........................really sweet, Teslabe! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Teslabe, Great work Sir:thumbsup:


Thank you very much BP, it's been fun so far.......:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I whole heartedly second this...........................really sweet, Teslabe! :thumbsup:


You're very kind Ace, it's nice when someone takes the time to post and I thank you and BP for doing so........


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> A little more work got done even though my job thinks I have nothing better to do then work overtime...... I got the front of the body bottom cut out for the receiver and the floor cut and test fitted. Also got the battery holders in place under the long interior bench seats. But the one thing I got done that made me very happy are the spot lights. I was never happy with the one's I made and took a long hard look at the one's that come with the kit. Well, I took the plunge and got some very small LEDs installed. I'm glad I'm building two kits at the same time because I never want to do all this again......:drunk: I also got some wire shelves from Target this week, only $34.99 for a 72"x36"x18". My toy room has room now.......:thumbsup:


Hi Teslabe!!

You always make the micro-eletronic (would better say, nano-eletronic) a task so easy, clear and clean!! :freak:

It's almost as if we were watching a Criss Angel performance.

All the best!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Teslabe!!
> 
> You always make the micro-eletronic (would better say, nano-eletronic) an task so easy, clear and clean!! :freak:
> 
> ...


Hi Fernando, thank you so very much, you give me more credit then I deserve........ I had to do something better then the lights I made from scratch and this was the only thing that looked right for this build....... I will be using my other lights on the Launch Pad for my J-2, nothing like recycling........:thumbsup: Be Well my Friend.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I finally got some paint on the girls........ This was the first full weekend I've had off since January. I also got me headlights done. Back in November of 2008 as I walked though the local hardware store I found that #6 Finishing Washers made great headlight bezels. I think it make it look more realistic, IMHO........


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi all.... I know it's been some time. With my 9 to 5 taking up most of my free time and with unemployment where it is I'm not about to complain..... I've got more of the detail work done and one of the most time consuming was the two B-9's. My goal was to get all the lighting electronics into the volume of the robot and his base, the audio circuit will be in the chassis. I posted a short video of one of them in action in "My Photos" folder.......:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in awe.................:freak:


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW! A truley stellar job fitting that all into the B-9! The video is awesome! 

It looks like you used larger fiber optic cable joined to several smaller cables to feed the front panels. Could you provide some details on that? Also I'd be interested in details on the circuits you used to control the LED patterns. 

Thanks for sharing, and again... WOW!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I'm in awe.................:freak:


Thank you for the kind remark, it was fun to do but I won't be doing anymore
of them......:drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> WOW! A truley stellar job fitting that all into the B-9! The video is awesome!
> 
> It looks like you used larger fiber optic cable joined to several smaller cables to feed the front panels. Could you provide some details on that? Also I'd be interested in details on the circuits you used to control the LED patterns.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and again... WOW!


Thank you very much......:wave: What you see on the FO is nothing more then small rings to keep the groups of fiber separated as I epoxied them into 
the light assy. I'll post a better picture when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This thread and its content manifests a clear & undeniable OBSESSION with all things L.B. Abbott.
You must seek professional help.

In the mean time, I have purchased a Cyclops-throwing-the-boulder model, and will convert the windows on the Chariot to clear styrene & build an interior. 
It will not roll. 
THAT'S for obsessed peeps.
I just spend MONTHS on structure & form.
I'm well adjusted.

Errr... and a bit limited in what I can do mechanically.:lol:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Also I'd be interested in details on the circuits you used to control the LED patterns.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and again... WOW!


Hi Dave, here are the electronics for the B-9s. The board on the left in the first photo is a simple alternating flasher circuit and the board on the right has four LEDs with built-in blinker circuits, I also used some leftover axle spacers as FO sleeves, doesn't get easier than that....... The second photo shows the "Amp/LED driver" on the left and the MP3 player on the right, all that will be in the lower chassis with the speaker just behind the R/C receive so the sound comes out the front grill. Hope that helps.....:wave:


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like you used a transistor circuit. I'm guessing it's similar to this one: http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/flash2.htm ?
I've been working on compacting a dual 555 timer IC flashing curcuit I'll use to light the dash. Who's your source such small components (resisters, capacitors, etc.)? 
Thanks again.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Looks like you used a transistor circuit. I'm guessing it's similar to this one: http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/flash2.htm ?
> I've been working on compacting a dual 555 timer IC flashing curcuit I'll use to light the dash. Who's your source such small components (resisters, capacitors, etc.)?
> Thanks again.


Yes, that is the circuit I used for the larger red/green LEDs, as I said, it doesn't get easier then that. I buy a lot of my parts from Digi-Key, Newark, Mouser, Jameco, Ebay and anywhere I can get the best price...... What are you going to have the duel timer (LM556) do?


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Yes, that is the circuit I used for the larger red/green LEDs, as I said, it doesn't get easier then that. I buy a lot of my parts from Digi-Key, Newark, Mouser, Jameco, Ebay and anywhere I can get the best price...... What are you going to have the duel timer (LM556) do?


I'm in the process of lighting a ParaGraphix etched version of the Chariot dash (filling every hole with fiber optic cable) and I'm planning on using the LM556 to drive two sets of alternating flashing LEDs with different timing intervals. I hadn't seen the tiny chip resistors before that you're using (guess I really ought to stop just going to Radio Shack and search the web more). 

I also thought the engine instrument panel needed work, so I drilled out the etched panel, scratch built a box for it to look closer to the real thing, sprayed black primer through the holes I drilled onto just some clear plastic packaging, then got out my 10x loupe and scratched some gages (took a few tries), back lit it, and finally through in some fiber optics for the small indicator lights. Here's a pic showing the progress of it so far...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow. :thumbsup:
What I wouldn't have given for an RC Chariot when I was 12....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mighty fine looking work Teslabe & Dave S!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> I'm in the process of lighting a ParaGraphix etched version of the Chariot dash (filling every hole with fiber optic cable) and I'm planning on using the LM556 to drive two sets of alternating flashing LEDs with different timing intervals. I hadn't seen the tiny chip resistors before that you're using (guess I really ought to stop just going to Radio Shack and search the web more).
> 
> I also thought the engine instrument panel needed work, so I drilled out the etched panel, scratch built a box for it to look closer to the real thing, sprayed black primer through the holes I drilled onto just some clear plastic packaging, then got out my 10x loupe and scratched some gages (took a few tries), back lit it, and finally through in some fiber optics for the small indicator lights. Here's a pic showing the progress of it so far...


Love the outcome on the instrument panel, looks like I could start her right up......:thumbsup: As for the tiny chips resistors they come in four standard sizes, 1206, that is what I used on this build, 805, 603 and the very small 402's, I know you'll have fun with those......:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Mighty fine looking work Teslabe & Dave S!


Thank you very much Paul it's been a fun build so far and would not have turned out as well with out your PE set......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey, look what I just got in the mail:










I am not obsessed.
I am not obsessed.
:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey, look what I just got in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, don't just sit there, crack that baby open.......


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Thank you very much Paul it's been a fun build so far and would not have turned out as well with out your PE set......:thumbsup:


I second that. Thanks Paul for the fine work you do. By the way, I'd like to note that details in Paul's PE were originally better than what you see in the photo I posted. A couple heavy handed cleanings with steel wool after some mis-steps on my part, resulted in loosing some of those fine details (shame on me...).


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Love the outcome on the instrument panel, looks like I could start her right up......:thumbsup: As for the tiny chips resistors they come in four standard sizes, 1206, that is what I used on this build, 805, 603 and the very small 402's, I know you'll have fun with those......:freak:


Holy #%&$! I'm gonna need a smaller soldering gun!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I had a little forward progress with the build. One thing I had to address was the tension the tracks place on the front wheels. Without the benefit of the metal axles the amount of deflection they made was far too much. So I added reinforcement, the front axles are the only ones that needed it but did the rest to give it a finished look. Now just for fun I'm adding these small 2.4GHz cameras after I noticed how they were almost in scale with the ones shown in the pilot episode, you be the judge......:wave: 
O.K., I know it's not as nice as M/S's work, but what can I say......


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

what type of motors and drive gears are being used ??????


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> what type of motors and drive gears are being used ??????


PM sent......:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

With this being the last weekend before I go home for a nice vacation, I wanted to get the audio electronics in the chassis done so I can get the body on and the receiver installed and start looking at how to deal with the treads ......:freak: I added a slot for the microSD card so I can change the robot's voice track, don't want him to get boring on those long trips.......

I will wait til I get back before I touch-up the paint around the card slot.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ummm, do you work for an RC/toy company IRL?

I KNEW it!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Completely sick (like the kids say now). That is a good thing...........

I can't wait to see a final vid demo. You're a machine, teslabe!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> ummm, do you work for an RC/toy company IRL?


No, IRL I'm an engineer for a defense electronics company, I could only wish I worked for an RC, toy or model company.......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Completely sick (like the kids say now). That is a good thing...........
> 
> I can't wait to see a final vid demo. You're a machine, teslabe!


Thank you very much, just remember, batteries not included......:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> No, IRL I'm an engineer for a defense electronics company


I thought engineers lovvvved to change things, you're just making them as perfect as they were...

McCoyisall:lol:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

A long over due update, She moves....... I was hoping to post a video but the hardware I'll be using for the seat/battery pack posts were too long, will pick up some 2x56 flathead screws tomorrow, next weekend I should have it far enough along. I got all the electronics in the chassis working and the upper body on. Got the antennas in and the power switch installed into the front scanner, slid forward-power ON, slide back-power OFF. So much little detail work going into these.......:freak:

P.S. The parts in the upper right corner is all the parts I had to take out of the transmitters so that both tracks moved Independent of each other.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very clean, professional work


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Amazing, complex work. Looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm not drooling.

*pants on fire*


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Teslabe

I do not know how to express what I feel when I see a work like this. You make things look at the same time simple and unreachable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> You make things look at the same time simple and unreachable.


PRECISELY! 
Teslabe = Art meets Engineering.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't even begin to tell all of you just how humbled, embarrassed and thankful I am for the very very kind remarks...... My girlfriend just thinks it's no big deal. Fernando, did you get your motors?????


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great work!! I can't believe the level of detail you're going to on this one. Impressive!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I want one! How much Tes?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> Fernando, did you get your motors?????


Yes, I did. They took 40 days to arrive (!!!!), but finally I got them all. :wave:

I hope I can make some justice to those delicate jewels. They certainly would add more value to any model if they were in your hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Simply Brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! Great work!! I can't believe the level of detail you're going to on this one. Impressive!


Sorry for taking so long to say thank you and you're right, there's alot of detail involved with making these guys R/C.......:freak: Having fun doing the build but I'll be glad when I'm done.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Yes, I did. They took 40 days to arrive (!!!!), but finally I got them all. :wave:
> 
> I hope I can make some justice to those delicate jewels. They certainly would add more value to any model if they were in your hands. :thumbsup:


Fernando, you're very kind but I know you'll do right with the motors.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, here's a little update, got all the wiring in on one and will be working on the second this weekend. The two wires in the front are for the spotlights in the roof. I posted a short video in "My Photos" folder of the first one in action, I wanted to hold off til I was further along but with my day job, it may take a bit, so I hope this video will show where I'm at so far...........:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Amazing. Amazing amazing amazing.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Starseeker, thanks for the kind words.....:wave: It's been fun so far and still have a way to go, not looking forward to the canopy painting......:drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

While the paint on the figures and canopies dry, I thought I'd add something else to my Chariots. Yes, I know there was no trailer shown on the show but I think I saw these just off camera....... Anyways, I couldn't resist seeing if I could use these very small Plasma Globes somewhere, well, the Chariots won.
The trailers are from a Dodge Prowler kit, I just kept the trailers and gave away
the cars. I love to see just how much crap I can fit in a small space.......:freak:
I tried to post a video in "My Photos" folder and it kept saying it had loaded but I don't see it...... I think tomorrow I'm going to have a half dozen copies siting there...... I'll seal them up after I do a nice long burn-in on the electronics, hate to tear them open if I don't have to.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have done such a great job on these!

The trailer is a hoot!....

I wish I lived close enough to come over. Man,...you do some great work..
Steve


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Super great job!! My plans for MY Chariot is to make the suspension work and make it a "pull toy" affair. To get the soft floppy suspension to work, I'll have to weight the stuff on the top of the model. I have been experimenting with leaf springs and coil ones to see which is more practical. The idea is to use a drum made from some PVC sewer line as a take-up reel for about 40 feet of monofiliment, hook it into an electric drill and pull the model quickly over finely powdered dirt and perhaps spray painted tin foil rocks. I want to put cyclops footprints into the path for the model to pitch and sway from. I take the video at high speed and play it back about 6 times slower to make it look like the 'real one'.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> You have done such a great job on these!
> 
> The trailer is a hoot!....
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve it was a fun diversion from all the other things I have going on right now. Here's the video......:wave: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRJoLL9T4BI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Super great job!! My plans for MY Chariot is to make the suspension work and make it a "pull toy" affair. To get the soft floppy suspension to work, I'll have to weight the stuff on the top of the model. I have been experimenting with leaf springs and coil ones to see which is more practical. The idea is to use a drum made from some PVC sewer line as a take-up reel for about 40 feet of monofiliment, hook it into an electric drill and pull the model quickly over finely powdered dirt and perhaps spray painted tin foil rocks. I want to put cyclops footprints into the path for the model to pitch and sway from. I take the video at high speed and play it back about 6 times slower to make it look like the 'real one'.


Thanks..... Are you going to isolate each wheel?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The vid is a hoot! It really was a great idea!!!

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> The vid is a hoot! It really was a great idea!!!
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, sometimes an idea works, sometimes not so much......


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

teslabe said:


> thanks steve it was a fun diversion from all the other things i have going on right now. Here's the video......:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

WEAPON X said:


> AWESOME! :thumbsup:



Thank you my friend.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Thank you my friend.....


Personally, I CAN'T WAIT to see what you motorize/light up on the Masudaya Robot. If you can do THIS with so little space, what can you do with THAT???:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is fun to look at, you have a great talent!..

I think I used the wrong paint on my robot's torso...pics in a min...

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Personally, I CAN'T WAIT to see what you motorize/light up on the Masudaya Robot. If you can do THIS with so little space, what can you do with THAT???:thumbsup:


I've not forgotten about the boys, still getting parts for them. Here is a slip-ring
I'll be using for his torso, each wire can handle 2amps, more then enough power 
for the motors in their tracks........:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Like the guy in Superman II said, This is gonna be GOOD!:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

teslabe said:


> Thanks..... Are you going to isolate each wheel?


Naaa.. Just each axle. I have fugured on a center "Spine" of thin spring steel wire down the center on each axle. I'll solder a washer to them. Each axle is in its' own channel so it won't be able to move in any direction except straight up-n-down. The end axles would have leaf springs for added stiffness, and the inner axles will have just springs in brass tubes. The tubes have nuts soldered on the top side so I can put a bolt inside the tube to adjust spring tension for each side of each inside axle. 

Since this is a model planned for use in high speed photography, The headlights will be over bright when seen in 'normal time'. At least thats the plan. Prolly put the batteries in the luggage next to the little bag of pot that Dr. smith had snuck into his sewing kit.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Naaa.. Just each axle. I have fugured on a center "Spine" of thin spring steel wire down the center on each axle. I'll solder a washer to them. Each axle is in its' own channel so it won't be able to move in any direction except straight up-n-down. The end axles would have leaf springs for added stiffness, and the inner axles will have just springs in brass tubes. The tubes have nuts soldered on the top side so I can put a bolt inside the tube to adjust spring tension for each side of each inside axle.
> 
> Since this is a model planned for use in high speed photography, The headlights will be over bright when seen in 'normal time'. At least thats the plan. Prolly put the batteries in the luggage next to the little bag of pot that Dr. smith had snuck into his sewing kit.



Smith had Pot?????? That explains a lot.......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moving right along....... It's time to start work on the transceiver. I just have the switches and the hole for power LED in the boxes so far. I have to make a recess box to hold the DVR/Receiver for the cameras, I don't want to do permanent install just in case I'd like to use it somewhere else in the future.
This shouldn't take to long to finish if I can nail down how I want it to look when done....... Here are some reposted pictures of the cameras. They will be held in place by magnets so I can take them off easily when I don't need them. Like I really need them.....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Teslabe.

You save my day posting those pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Teslabe.
> 
> You save my day posting those pics!! :thumbsup:


I'm glad it saved someone's day, I was worried I was being a pain.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pain?...PAIN?...you are the egg mc muffin of builders!

I love looking at your work!!



Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> you are the egg mc muffin of builders!


A _comfort food_ poster, as it were, I reach.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris, you must have spent all weekend watching your Maude season 2 dvd.
Mc donalds has a new ad stating that the McMuffin is the Acme of food, the be all and end all.

And that's what I was saying...Kent really makes a model sing...it's fun and inspiring to see.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent, how sensitive to heat are the leads that those tiny leds have.
My soldering station died and I have a two power soldering pen now.

I dont want to cook 'em..

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Kent, how sensitive to heat are the leads that those tiny leds have.
> My soldering station died and I have a two power soldering pen now.
> 
> I dont want to cook 'em..
> ...


http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/st...amecoall&ddkey=http:StoreCatalogDrillDownView

I never go higher then 600deg F. but you should be fine up to 700deg, just don't stay on the leads for more then 10sec. max, it's best to be less then 5sec. and use liquid flux for getting the best wetting with the solder. Solder is worthless without flux and what is in the solder burns away fast so I always add a little flux and "butter" my tip. This way you are only on the part for a second or two and get nice solder joints.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So, where is the project at now?

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> So, where is the project at now?
> 
> Steve


It's moving forward, had some other work I had to finish but this weekend it's 
back to work on transmitters......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh no, no, no... that's just so... _right_... very pretty.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Those figures are beautiful!

*x2*


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor Don West! What has happened with his arms?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Poor Don West! What has happened with his arms?


There were giants in the Earth..


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve had asked what was going on with the build, so I just set them in long enough to take the shot, Don's arms are safe and sound.......


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

We knew that; just funnin'.:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Teslabe, those Chariots are looking incredible! I'm just doing research into making my own 1/24 scale figures for the Chariot (well, 1/21.5) and J2 and FS and in the last two days I've come across a couple of different things. This is meant in no way as any kind of criticism of your work, just a couple tips I've come across that seem too good not to pass on.
I'm studying a great book right now, Osprey Modelling Manual #8 : Modelling and Painting Figures. One painting tip from the pros is that for every color on a figure, they use 6 to 8 slightly, minutely, infinitesimally different shades of the same color to add depth and interest. That's probably way overkill, especially in 1/35, but a couple of slightly different shades is probably something I'll try. It's all a learning experience.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The pages come from Brick Price's Model Building Handbook. He's the man who made the Enterprise miniature for the Phase 2 Star Trek series.
The photos are to there to compare Judy's red parka to the Chariot's frame. Judy never wore orange. No woman would ever wear orange. Irwin Allen did use orange quite a bit (the Seaview nose chairs, etc) but I'm convinced there was no orange anywhere on the Chariot. Well, not orange orange, anyway. The snow cats seemed to vary in color anywhere from a very yellow orange to a very red orange. A vintage interior in sunlight (?) shows an orange color that I believe is a very faded and weathered international orange but that was originally an international orange at least as dark as the colors on the Avro Arrow or various 50s and 60s US aircraft. Almost pure red but not quite. You can see in the photos how close it is to Judy's parka. Whatever color it was, it looked almost pure red in low light conditions and a red-orange in sunlight. A shade of international orange that does that is what you want. 
Also, the Chariot floor was bare metal. I don't know where the color instructions for the kit came from, but they are complete rubbish. The floor is probably steel. 
There was a lot of discussion about the color of the Chariot treads, too. The miniature had red treads and in certain shots it looks like the Chariot did, too. That could either have been a coating put on at the factory or more likely it was the metal bars rusting. But there does seem to be a reddish hue to the treads in some shots. 
And from some shots, it also looks like the Snow Cat chassis was yet another color, less red and more orange than the Chariot body. A lighter international orange. The Chariot seats seem to be a shade more orange than the frame as well. 
???
Also tagged on a couple of few color photos I have from the 1st season. Don's pants in another parka photo are a dark grey so there were some minor changes as the season progressed.
Anyway, again, a fantastic project, and one that I'm sure enjoying. Thanks!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And then of course there's the official color guide to Don. I wish I had the other characters but I'm not sure how useful it would be anyway. "Stratosphere Blue"?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post all that info. I'm sure others will find it very useful, for me though, it's too late, they are done and I'm on to other ways 
of making my builds incorrect.......


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The problem with color representation of the film sets of old TV series will always be a matter of choosing between two options: to represent them as they most likely should have been, or represent them as they seemed to be to us as children. :beatdeadhorse: :wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando Mureb said:


> The problem with color representation of the film sets of old TV series will always be a matter of choosing between two options: to represent them as they most likely should have been, or represent them as they seemed to be to us as children.


Too true (tho' until the DVDs came out, I had never seen any Allen in color). And it's almost impossible to gauge colors from TV or photos or especially on monitors. The photo of Judy leaning out of the Chariot comes in a wide range of colors, from Hobbytalk banner orange to deep, very red, red. You can do your best to try to match the colors across a wide range of sources but in the end, it's all in the eye of the painter, which is where it should be.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

teslabe said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post all that info. I'm sure others will find it very useful, for me though, it's too late, they are done and I'm on to other ways
> of making my builds incorrect.......


No way, they're beautiful! And some of my biggest inspirations.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> No way, they're beautiful! And some of my biggest inspirations.



I truly meant what I said, thank you very much for some great info and was only having fun with my last comment......:wave:

P.S. You are the inspiration with all your unbelievable scratch builds........:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know where else to put this so I'm going to drop it here. Besides, Teslabe, you're the only person I can think of who might make something like this work.
http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/crt/crt6.htm


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> I don't know where else to put this so I'm going to drop it here. Besides, Teslabe, you're the only person I can think of who might make something like this work.
> http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/crt/crt6.htm


I love anything "Vacuum Tube" for nostalgic reasons and will have some in the transmitters for my Chariots, just for looks...... I saw that web site and
must admit he is passionate about CRT's. They are a bit to big for anything I could do with LCD or OLED displays and at this size they would be B/W only, but still it fun to look at......:thumbsup: Here are some pics of a small CRT I have to play with.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I love anything "Vacuum Tube" for nostalgic reasons and will have some in the transmitters for my Chariots, just for looks...... I saw that web site and
> must admit he is passionate about CRT's. They are a bit to big for anything I could do with LCD or OLED displays and at this size they would be B/W only, but still it fun to look at......:thumbsup: Here are some pics of a small CRT I have to play with.


Beautiful insanity! Wow.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Beautiful insanity! Wow.


I'm sorry did you ask for the time...... I love old technology and 
Steam-Punk even more......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> I'm sorry did you ask for the time...... I love old technology and
> Steam-Punk even more......:thumbsup:


Take care of those little electrical antiques. In 10 years you gonna make good money selling them to some museum or in an auction.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Take care of those little electrical antiques. In 10 years you gonna make good money selling them to some museum or in an auction.


http://www.amug.org/~jthomas/watch.html

They are very rare and I'm the proud owner of two of these little beauties. I've been offered quite a bit for them but have no interest in selling them..... 
I build and sell Nixie tube clocks with GPS time control from time to time, when I have the time......


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! Very beautiful and ... ahh ... elegant(?). The correct word doesn't come to my mind, but anyway, it's amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, Ben, "WEAPON X", posted a question on youtube the other day, about my posting a new video of my Chariots. I'm going to have to tell him to look here for pictures of were I'm at right now because I'm not far enough along to post a new video. This build started back in 02/15/09 and I'm still not done, though I can see light at the end of it's tunnel....... I really had to take my time with this project and I'm glad I did, you should see the first motor/transmission I was planning to use, no way it would have turned out right, so that was the first time I set this project aside...... It's good that this build has taken as long as it has. I learned a lot in the 3+ years I've worked, off and on, and I'm very happy with were I'm at with it...... I do a little work here and there while working on other stuff. My hope is to show them at the next Wonderfest.
Here's the video Ben was referring to.

P.S. The canopies are just setting in place, not glued in yet.....


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

_Teslabe, thanks for the update, my friend! :thumbsup:_

_Be well,_
_-Ben_


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool to see this revived! Excellent build and conversion to motorization.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that is simply amazing. Especially the combination of motorization, robot synced voice and lighting.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor Major West: still armless. 



 Hi Teslabe

Incredible remote control!! 
What is the little monitor for?  Can it play a LIS video while you are "driving" your chariot?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

WEAPON X said:


> _Teslabe, thanks for the update, my friend! :thumbsup:_
> 
> _Be well,_
> _-Ben_


Thank you Ben, I feel bad that it's moved so slow, but life and other projects keep getting in the way.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Cool to see this revived! Excellent build and conversion to motorization.


It's the never ending build, thanks Paul for doing the PE and decals, really helps make the kit POP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Well that is simply amazing. Especially the combination of motorization, robot synced voice and lighting.


I truly appreciate the kind words......:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Poor Major West: still armless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Fernando, I forget how long it's been since I posted the little wireless cameras that will go on top and be held in place with a very strong magnet, that's what the monitors are for. Another refresh, the trailers I did just for fun and to see just how small I could get them.......:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

And it starts again......:freak: There was a former HT member who I had been in contact with over the years, all seemed well till I posted the pictures of the cameras and trailers. He sent me a nasty email telling me how nether were in the show, there for should not be part of the build......:drunk: I told him that these were just fun, things I did that could be added and removed as easy as unplugging the camera (it's only held on by magnets) and unhitching the trailer. Well, he got nasty enough that I stop replying to his emails. He's been banned for other reasons and hadn't received anything till last night, I didn't reply, but thought I should make clear that these two items were build for fun and I know are not part of the kit....... I feel like the poor Round 2 1/350 TOS E
grid battle had moved over here with this guy.......


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, the cameras!!! Yes, I had forgot'em completely.

As for THE guy, an ancient Arab proverb says: "the dogs bark and the caravan passes." :wave:


----------

